# What is this?



## bottlerocket (Oct 22, 2013)

I found this today.
 I attached a couple photo to see if anyone can identify it.
 It looks to be hand painted flowers on porcelain. 
 It is complete and not broken but it maybe a part of something decorative.
 There is a hole on one side but just rounded on the other.
 About the size of a thumb. (Well my thumb but I am 6'5")
 The bottom rim has gold paint around it.
 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 22, 2013)

Bottom view


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2013)

Parasol or umbrella handle?


----------



## ScottBSA (Oct 22, 2013)

I think E has a good handle on that answer.

 Scott


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Jim
 WOW Scott. I just can't handle your reply.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2013)

I believe it is a darning egg. Like for darning (repairing holes) in socks. That's another thing people don't do any more.


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I believe it is a darning egg. Like for darning (repairing holes) in socks. That's another thing people don't do any more.


 That was my first thought until he said it's only as big as his thumb, and the opening in it doesn't seem well suited for a sock darner...


----------



## Ohiosulator (Oct 22, 2013)

I agree with Jim, a darner


----------



## Ohiosulator (Oct 22, 2013)

opps, didnt read that, hmmm quite odd. It does make sense it would be a handle of some sorts then, but still, it does resemble a darner quite well...


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 22, 2013)

Interesting....
 I remember my mother using a light bulb for darning our socks.
 Thanks


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2013)

O.K., thumb size doesn't add up to darner probably. I don't know what it is.

 Wait a minute. What about for darning knit gloves?


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks to be a cosmetics brush with the bristles rotted away. Could also be a rather feminine shaving lather applicator from back in the straight razor days:


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice pickup Plum, it's possible even though the bottom is round and the theme seems more toward the feminine side.......


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup, that's why my first guess was it being a cosmetics powder applicator. A fragile porcelain lather brush might be pretty hazardous in a bathroom environment.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 23, 2013)

> Looks to be a cosmetics brush with the bristles rotted away. Could also be a rather feminine shaving lather applicator from back in the straight razor days:


Shaving brush is the first thing that came to my mind professor but the floral through me. I have seen some floral mugs also though so it's possible.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 23, 2013)

Coulda been her shaving brush...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 23, 2013)

Good one, Plump!

 I think you're right on all counts.

 Would these shaving mugs be "feminine"?




From.




From.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think she shaved, it might have shown the apple.
 Maybe that was the fancy for he/she to shave the guy?


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it is an antique bowling pin..they are rare cause they broke so easy...but were loved cause they were so pretty...[&:]  

 YEP!! JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re:  RE: What is this?*

I go for the darner piece, the hole would have one of the woman's thumb in it while she had the sock over it to do her stitching.  I know my Mother used a smooth bottom shot glass.  RED M.


----------

